# Introducing the NEW Mathews Jewel



## AT News

Introducing…the Mathews Jewel!
Now that we know a woman’s passion for archery is equal to a man’s, we think she deserves the top-of-the-line 
performance of today’s premium bows. She deserves the latest technology, like Grid Lock™, Reverse Assist™ 
Roller Guard, a Harmonic Stabilizer™, Perimeter Weighted Cam and Dead End String Stop™. She deserves an 
ultra-smooth draw and blazing speed. She deserves a bow that stands out with a distinguished look of quality 
and prestige. She deserves a Jewel™!










Watch video here: http://mathewsinc.com/product/jewel/#av

Link to Jewel Page: http://mathewsinc.com/product/jewel


----------



## Calachino96

any idea how much?


----------



## LarryM

MSRP looks to be $999.



Calachino96 said:


> any idea how much?


----------



## eiesaren

where can I order this from?


----------



## doubledwv

Any Mathews dealer can get you one... most should have by now


----------

